# Unconscious diver?



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Anyone have any info or the fate of the unconscious diver today. We heard the call go out on the radio today while out diving ourselves. Hope they are all right.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

See my post here for a little more info: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f45/down-under-diver-ok-155940/


----------



## captainmw (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah, I was on board. He didn't survive.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Man, that sucks. We were hoping for some good news after listening in the radio.


----------

